# Häuffiger Abbruch der FTP Verbindung



## lukelukeluke (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich arbeite ziemlich viel mit FTP (Websieten hochladen). Und zwar tue ich dies zu Hause und im Büro, habe Zugriff auf ca. 10 FTP Server und verwende folgende FTP Clients: Mac OS X: Transmit / TextWrangler, Windows: Explorer built-in FTP Client, FTP Explorer.
Das Problem ist, dass die FTP Verbindung häuffig crasht, während ich hochlade. Meist ist das so, wenn ich einen Ordner mit viel Dateien darin uploade. Wenn ich also ein Skript aus dem Internet runterlade, z.B. ein WebCMS, dann muss ich immer in die Ordnerstruktur runtergehen, in kleinste Päckchen aufteilen und dann mühsam einzeln hochladen, so funktioniert es. Es ist also kein Problem eine grosse Datei zu laden, jedoch viele Dateien und Ordner auf einmal.
Gibt es einen FTP Client (für Windows), welcher das automatisch macht? Or mache ich nur was falsch? (Komisch das ich das Problem im Büro und zu Hause habe, eigentlich überall)...
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

-Lukas


----------



## flashOr (12. Juli 2005)

Mhh, ich würde mal spontan dazu raten einen anderen FTP Client zu probieren. Ich kann dir für Windows FlashFXP oder Leechftp empfehlen.


----------



## lukelukeluke (12. Juli 2005)

flashOr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mhh, ich würde mal spontan dazu raten einen anderen FTP Client zu probieren. Ich kann dir für Windows FlashFXP oder Leechftp empfehlen.


hi flashor, danke für deine Antwort!
Habe soeben FlashFXP heruntergeladen und ausprobiert - genau das gleiche Problem...


----------

